
Open-endedness: The last grand challenge (2017) - wslh
https://www.oreilly.com/radar/open-endedness-the-last-grand-challenge-youve-never-heard-of/
======
cleansingfire
This is really exciting to me, and I'm glad to see a new review. I was
introduced to open-endedness as a motivator for interesting behavior by this
Ted talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/alex_wissner_gross_a_new_equation_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/alex_wissner_gross_a_new_equation_for_intelligence)

Edit: Adding relevant phrases, oddly absent from the O'Reilly article.

The Equation for Intelligence F = T ∇ Sτ

"Intelligence is a physical process that resists future confinement."

------
j-pb
The article completely understates the time scale and parralellism involved in
evolution.

The only reason evolution didn't converge at some point to some equilibrium
ecosystem is that the environment constantly shifts (sum activity, meteor
strikes, volcanic erruptions).

If you want a GA to produce infinite diversity, have it run for insanely long
times, insanely parallel, and constantly change it's evaluation function.

